# Kydex Sheaths for Balisong and others



## arnisandyz (Apr 5, 2002)

Those of you that have one of the new TI Benchmade Balisongs probably already figured out the sheath is crap.  I found this sight by recommendation and ordered a kydex horizontal carry model,  I'm still waiting for it, I'll give a review when it comes in.  I'm not going to get into the kydex vs leather debate, but I am looking forward to having a quicker presentation then trying to pull it out of my pocket. They also can custom make for any knife.

http://www.balisongxtreme.com/baliplanet2/concealex.htm


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 5, 2002)

this may be the wrong thread for this but, if your looking for something different, Microtech just came out with a new model of balisong thats designed so the latch never gets in the way(no more nicks on the edge).......around 200 U.S. good steel too, 154cm, or bg-42.  ..............respects.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> 
> *Those of you that have one of the new TI Benchmade Balisongs probably already figured out the sheath is crap.  I found this sight by recommendation and ordered a kydex horizontal carry model,  I'm still waiting for it, I'll give a review when it comes in.  I'm not going to get into the kydex vs leather debate, but I am looking forward to having a quicker presentation then trying to pull it out of my pocket. They also can custom make for any knife.
> 
> http://www.balisongxtreme.com/baliplanet2/concealex.htm *



Wow, that's a cool site!  Lots of different balisong opening techniques.

Cthulhu


----------



## Don Rearic (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Richard S. _
> 
> *Microtech just came out with a new model of balisong thats designed so the latch never gets in the way(no more nicks on the edge).......around 200 U.S. good steel too, 154cm, or bg-42.  ..............respects. *



That would be the Microtech Tachyon.

However, the Benchmade Models 31 [new Shorty with Pocket Clip], the 42 Weehawk, 43 Bowie, 46 Spearpoint and 47 Drop Point Tanto, all have cast Titanium Handles, the new 31 is MIM Titanium Handles.

All of these handles have a Latch Gate built into them. Meaning, they are cast that way. They are similar in size to the older BM 10, 45, 44 and 48 [Utility-small, Weehawk, Tanto and Utility, respectively] but all of the older BMs did not have the Latch Gate designed so that when the cast of stainless steel was made on them there was a Latch Gate. That's when you would have alot of damage on the point and the latch itself from latch-slap.

The way I protect the older Samson Customs I happen to run into from time to time and the older steel handled Production BMs is to take a piece of thick, hard rubber and cut it a little too large for the channel. Then you push it in there with a scribe, etc. I use a Dental Tool for packing fillings.  It stays there if you cut it a tad bit too big for the channel.

In this picture, you see two twenty year old Samson Customs, they have thicker handles -they are on the left. They have rubber "latch stops" in the channel. 

Going to the right, you see a BM Production Model 45 with the home made rubber latch stop.

All the way on the right is a newer BM Model 42 Weehawk and as you can see, there is something in the _casting_ that is not present in the other handles. That cross section prevents the latch from entering the channel where the blade does and prevents it from coming into contact with the tip of the blade.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks for the Latch/Bali info.  I would almost prefer not having a latch (although you wouldn't be able to do the drop latch opening anymore).  Even with the "blade saver"  the latch still gets in the way of the handles sometimes.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks for the details and picture Mr. Rearic.

I typically carry my knives in a pocket, not a sheath. I know I pay a price in draw time as *arnisandyz* indicates but I prefer it less noticeable than a visibly sheathed blade and also less likely to seem belligerent than if I had a concealed, sheathed blade.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 10, 2002)

I recieved my kydex sheath today and it is everything I expected.  I also have a kydex sheath for my Glock 17 so I knew what to expect.  Excellent weapon retention, it goes in with a defined "click" yet draws very smoothly.  Even the drilled holes in the handles are actually molded into the sheath.  Quality is first rate, it did have a slight scratch on the front, but its barely noticeable.  The model I ordered is a horizontal carry with a strong J clip.  The clip is nice because it allows you to wear it without a belt or clip it to you gearbag, visor in your car, etc.  It allows for different carry options, strong side, cross draw, small of back.  I am considering removing the latch on my knife since this sheath holds it closed so securely.  I am so happy with this sheath I may custom order one for one of my fixed blade knifes. I see this working very well with a karambit in horizontal carry.  with the big loop for the forefinger and a good, well designed kydex sheath, drawing would be very fast.

Gotta go practice my draw.  Later!


----------

